# Depressed and unemployed



## musingmuse (Jul 20, 2011)

Sigh. I've been feeling awful lately. I've been laid off since end of March... I went through 3 interviews, but there's been no luck.

I've been feeling lazy and stagnant...

I've gratuated university in 2009, then I had hard time finding work and started as an intern. I interned for months...months...

think 10 months... it was paid, and then I got a full time position....overall I have 2 years experience.

My bf suggests I intern again, but I don't think I can mentally do it anymore. It makes me feel like garbage!  /emoticons/[email protected]g 2x" width="20" height="20" />

I am a designer and I make printed matter... here is my portfolio.

I am a little bit shy and quiet and that doesn't help either... sigh.

really annoyed and want to CRY  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />((


----------



## musingmuse (Jul 20, 2011)

I'm supposed to be 'creative' but my brain is EMPTIED out. all i want to do is SLEEP and hibernate.





 sounds like depression... yes I know...

i've been trying to exercise and keep myself busy...it's exhausting...like pulling teeth.


----------



## westwardo (Jul 20, 2011)

Hey we have something in common!  I havent worked for almost 2 years. Its so awful ! I feel your pain. I miss shopping!  Thankfully my boyfriend takes care of me!  What did you used to do?


----------



## westwardo (Jul 20, 2011)

So i looked at your website. Are you doing graphic design?  It looks amazing! You should try and show your portfolio to design houses. Are you in school?


----------



## janetgriselle (Jul 20, 2011)

I know what you mean, I've been the same way this summer. I decided to go right ahead with Graduate School instead of taking a year off like I had intended because it's nuts trying to find a job out here. I probably won't be able to do that forever though haha

Anyway, one of my friends had a hard time looking for jobs, so she researched companies in the area and started sending them her resume. She knew they weren't hiring, but one of the companies called her back because a position had just opened up and they hired her. So it never hurts to try asking companies if they need someone, even if it appears that they don't.
 



> Originally Posted by *musingmuse* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Sigh. I've been feeling awful lately. I've been laid off since end of March... I went through 3 interviews, but there's been no luck.
> 
> ...


----------



## Ray of sunshine (Jul 20, 2011)

Your work looks great, have you considered just freelancing and marketing yourself online? I really like your website.


----------



## musingmuse (Jul 20, 2011)

thank you ladies! yes, i am a graphic designer, working in advertising, marketing and web

i've been doing just that. approaching companies and design houses even though they aren't hiring. 

i've been asking for informational interviews at least to review my work in person. i've had 3 interviews so far.

that's 3 out of 20 requests that i've sent.

i have to keep going until it hurts! 



 i keep telling myself not to give up...never ever give up.


----------



## musingmuse (Jul 20, 2011)

thank you! the kind words mean a lot to me. 





I've been trying to do some freelancing work, but i live at home with difficult parents to deal with. 





I love working with others and in teams.

Being at home can drive me insane, especially when my parents are nagging. 

I think I have to keep networking. Keep looking. Keep contacting places. 

Trying to tell myself not to give up. 



> Originally Posted by *Ray of sunshine* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Your work looks great, have you considered just freelancing and marketing yourself online? I really like your website.


----------



## musingmuse (Jul 20, 2011)

2 years! oh no... are you still looking for work?

my parents are taking care of me - food and housing, but i have to get a job by next month or else....they will be very pissed!



> Originally Posted by *westwardo* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Hey we have something in common!  I havent worked for almost 2 years. Its so awful ! I feel your pain. I miss shopping!  Thankfully my boyfriend takes care of me!  What did you used to do?


----------



## westwardo (Jul 20, 2011)

Yea i just applied at ulta.. I havent  been looking that hard..  How old are you?  My boyfriend is going to school for graphic design. That freaks me out that you cant find a job that he wont be able to either..


----------



## janetgriselle (Jul 20, 2011)

> Originally Posted by *westwardo* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Yea i just applied at ulta.. I havent  been looking that hard..  How old are you?  My boyfriend is going to school for graphic design. That freaks me out that you cant find a job that he wont be able to either..



I think it depends on location, graphic designer is about the easiest job to get in Provo, where I lived for undergrad. It seemed like in Provo they were perpetually looking for graphic designers. I don't see it as much out here in Texas. Everyone here wants nurses. So you guys might be in more of a high demand area, it's a possibility.


----------



## westwardo (Jul 20, 2011)

We live in Tucson AZ. I hope to move as soon as he is done.


----------



## musingmuse (Jul 20, 2011)

It's really competitive here in Vancouver  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />. There is about 100 designers applying per available position. it may be easier in the U.S. 

I turned 24 in march. 
 



> Originally Posted by *westwardo* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Yea i just applied at ulta.. I havent  been looking that hard..  How old are you?  My boyfriend is going to school for graphic design. That freaks me out that you cant find a job that he wont be able to either..


----------



## westwardo (Jul 20, 2011)

im going to turn 26 in october.. not looking forward to that..  How did you lose your job?


----------



## musingmuse (Jul 20, 2011)

aww. i know what you mean. i sometimes feel like time goes by toooo fast  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />(

it was a multiple-people lay-off. there wasn't enough work.
 



> Originally Posted by *westwardo* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> im going to turn 26 in october.. not looking forward to that..  How did you lose your job?


----------



## westwardo (Jul 20, 2011)

I also got laid off. Why do things have to suck so much right now!!


----------



## musingmuse (Jul 20, 2011)

i can't wait for economy to get better...if it ever will. boy oh boy.



> Originally Posted by *westwardo* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I also got laid off. Why do things have to suck so much right now!!


----------



## westwardo (Jul 20, 2011)

I really want your camera!


----------



## musingmuse (Jul 20, 2011)

aww. I got it years ago. Probably 4 years ago when I was still in art school. 
 



> Originally Posted by *westwardo* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I really want your camera!


----------



## musingmuse (Jul 20, 2011)

do you model? you look so tall in one of your pictures.. of you on the couch!  /emoticons/[email protected]png 2x" width="20" height="20" />

love your look.!!! 
 



> Originally Posted by *westwardo* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I really want your camera!


----------



## westwardo (Jul 21, 2011)

lol I want to model. Im not tall at all!  I have really long legs and arms but short torso.


----------



## musingmuse (Jul 22, 2011)

sounds like me! lol

I applied for work today! yay. feeling more productive. &lt;fingers crossed&gt;
 



> Originally Posted by *westwardo* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> lol I want to model. Im not tall at all!  I have really long legs and arms but short torso.


----------



## exoticaveronica (Jul 25, 2011)

Good luck! I looked at your site. You are really talented! I work in social media, you should definitely take a look at marketing/social media and PR agencies too. Some of them have creative departments that need talent like yours. I am in the US and would recommend that you look at a company like Jess3 that works with a variety of brands.  Have you tried any temp agencies or anything?


----------



## musingmuse (Jul 27, 2011)

thanks for the tip! i did some research and i'm in the process of contacting agencies and studios. whatever it takes!

Since starting this thread, I have so far contacted 7 places - I have about 20 more to go through. I really hope someone will respond.

I've had a good response rate a few months ago, but it's been awfully quiet right now.

Maybe people are taking vacations and the last thing they want to do is give me an informational interview. Blah.

I MUST KEEP GOING.





 



> Originally Posted by *exoticaveronica* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Good luck! I looked at your site. You are really talented! I work in social media, you should definitely take a look at marketing/social media and PR agencies too. Some of them have creative departments that need talent like yours. I am in the US and would recommend that you look at a company like Jess3 that works with a variety of brands.  Have you tried any temp agencies or anything?


----------



## DropsofKarma (Jul 28, 2011)

> Originally Posted by *westwardo* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> im going to turn 26 in october.. not looking forward to that..  How did you lose your job?



Why are you not looking forward to that? Birthdays can be a pain sometimes.


----------



## JeannieL52 (Jul 29, 2011)

I totally know what it's like...I've been unemployed since the beginning of the year.  Keep your chin up!  I recently reached out to a couple placement agencies.  I'm not sure if it will work out, but it makes me feel productive to know that I have people looking and not just me on the case.  GOOD LUCK!


----------



## janetgriselle (Jul 29, 2011)

> Originally Posted by *musingmuse* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> thanks for the tip! i did some research and i'm in the process of contacting agencies and studios. whatever it takes!
> 
> ...


 Well it actually could be, it was my experience that the more senior members of my company took vacations around July or just in the summer in general because their kids were off and stuff. I'm sure things will pick up.


----------



## zadidoll (Jul 30, 2011)

> Originally Posted by *musingmuse* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Sigh. I've been feeling awful lately. I've been laid off since end of March... I went through 3 interviews, but there's been no luck.
> 
> ...



Ever consider starting your own company on Etsy?


----------



## musingmuse (Jul 31, 2011)

Yes, it's usually really slow in the summer. I have faith though. I can do it!
 



> Originally Posted by *janetgriselle* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> 
> Well it actually could be, it was my experience that the more senior members of my company took vacations around July or just in the summer in general because their kids were off and stuff. I'm sure things will pick up.


----------



## musingmuse (Jul 31, 2011)

I could in the future! But right now I need a 'real' job in the agency - something that will satisfy my parents.
 



> Originally Posted by *zadidoll* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## SQOATZ (Aug 10, 2011)

> Originally Posted by *musingmuse* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I am a designer and I make printed matter... here is my portfolio.



Nice work! The "you did it" sticker had me laughing for some reason, i guess i pictured police putting it on criminals.



> Originally Posted by *westwardo* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> We live in Tucson AZ. I hope to move as soon as he is done.


 woah, small internet is small!


----------



## Luci (Aug 12, 2011)

you should go rioting and looting that will make you feel better...


----------

